# 36x18x36 Exoterra 100g rebuild, post as I go.



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello all, I recently tore down my dendrobates azureus vivarium and am now just starting on the rebuild. I pretty much have all the supplies I need for the hard scape which include:

Eggcrate (for false bottom)
Greatstuff spray foam / GE silicone I / peat (for background)
Malaysian driftwood
Ghost wood
Cork bark tubes
Unknown vine
Fake rocks from vivariumworks.com
Various sized net pots
Minijet 606 pump (for water feature)
Repticlear f150 submersible filter

I am still thinking out the exact plans but I have attached a crude mock up of how the layout will be. Some things may change but for the most part I think this is how it will end up. I plan on covering the left and back panes of the tank with background and the right pane about 1/3 of the top covered with background. There will be a small pond on the right side and will be viewable from both the front and right side. The void you see to the back right of the tank is where a small water feature will go. I still have not figured out exactly how the water feature will be constructed but I am keeping a lookout for driftwood that would work, or I may just make a fake rock waterfall out of foam and drylok. I am going to hide the filter under the false bottom and the pump will be in a little compartment under the rock on the back right side of the tank.

Anyway, I plan on starting constructing this soon so keep a lookout for updates and let me know any questions or comments you may have.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

subscribed! I want to see this.. Now build a setup you love and stop tearing this one down!


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Very cool! I have some of those same rocks and they are awesome (and huge!) looking forward to seeing more updates. Looks like it's going to be an amazing tank


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

looks like a sweet build.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Also, check that silicone. I always use GE II and not the 1. Ive read that the 2 is the way to go. Just check and make sure there are no mold inhibitors and what not


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Nismo95 said:


> Also, check that silicone. I always use GE II and not the 1. Ive read that the 2 is the way to go. Just check and make sure there are no mold inhibitors and what not


GE II is the one with mold inhibitors in it, but there is still a debate on the negative effects of it. Alot of people seem to use it with no problem but I would like to be safe than sorry.

I am actually thinking about returning the silicone and trying the titebond 3 method. From what I heard, it holds more substrate on and lasts longer. I think I will pick up a single bottle and do a test to see if I like it before returning all the silicone I got and swapping it for titebond. 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Since I cannot move further at the moment because I am waiting for my submersible filter to come in the mail, I started tweaking the layout of things and came up with this design. I think I like this one better because it adds more depth. Let me know what you guys think. 






























Haha I went a little crazy with the tape, your going to have to use your imagination. The void in the bottom right will be a small water feature that I think will end up being made out of spray foam (can't find a nice piece of wood for it). I bought a minijet 606, thinking that I would have a tall waterfall in this tank but I don't want to deal with water splashing on the glass and having to clean it so I decided on a short feature. I think that pump is going to be too powerful so I may have to downgrade.

A few quick questions:

I am going to use an egg crate "step" to try and get a tiered look, what is the best way to adhere the eggcrate to the glass?

Should I fill the void in the middle of the eggcrate with spray foam just to be sure frogs cant get in there?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

I finally got my submersible filter and got started on spray foaming the background. I still have much to do but i figured i would give a quick update.

I decided on doing the titebond III method and did a test run with about 2 parts titebond and acrylic paint to color it and 1 part exoterra plantation soil substrate. i think it came out looking pretty good, almost like wet clayish looking. The picture is a small area i did on the background with just the substrate/titebond paste. I am unsure if i am going to add another layer of substrate on top of the paste on the final product. 

I plan on doing a little experiment by spraying 3 small areas of spray foam on cardboard and using silicone as and adhesive on one, gorilla glue on another and titebond III on the last. On each one i will apply three seperate ways. One area will have just the adhesive sprinkled with substrate, one that will be just substrate "paste" (substrate & adhesive mixed) and one area that will have substrate paste sprinkled with substrate on top. This way anyone who is unsure of what they want to use to cover backgrounds, can see what each one looks like when it cures. Keep a lookout for that thread.

Anyway, i added a few more corkbark rounds to the background for more surface area / visual barriers. I am going to try and make it so that you can view inside the corkbark where it meets the glass on the right side.

Still not 100% sure on how the water feature will be made but i have some ideas and will post some pictures when i start it.


----------



## hawks66 (Aug 7, 2012)

instead of a tall waterfall you could go with a drip wall. or perhaps a long cascading fall with lots of short drops instead of one giant one into the water.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

hawks66 said:


> instead of a tall waterfall you could go with a drip wall. or perhaps a long cascading fall with lots of short drops instead of one giant one into the water.


I don't want to have to deal with wet substrate or water spots on the glass due to splashing, so I am going to do a short water feature by the pool. I have spent way to much time on my other tanks fixing water features and cleaning glass to want to do it on this one.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is a little picture update of where i am at. Im done with titebonding the background and decided i didnt like the way my water feature came out so i covered it with titebond since these pictures were taken. I tested to make sure the water will go where i want it to and every thing worked out. Sorry for the bad pics, I will get some better ones when i get it into my room and get it covered with contact paper and (fishtank)background. I also managed to break the notch off the door so i will have to fix that aswell. I am using some plants i had left from my last build but the new plant list I ordered is as follows: 

From New England Herpeculture:
Neoregelia 'Eoz'
Neoregelia 'Victoria'
Neoregelia Ampullacea
Neoregelia 'Chiquita Linda'
Neoregelia 'Wee Willy'
NE Herp terrarium moss

From BlackJungle:
Tillandsia ionantha
Tillandsia ionantha rubra
Rhaphidophora pachyphylla
Seemania sylvatica
Cissus amazonica
Bacopa aff. monnieri
Anthurium scandens
Ficus salicifolia
Salvinia natans
Bird's Nest Fern
Achimenes erecta
Stylidium debile
Gynura aurantiaca 

And the following from Hydrophyte:
Hygrophila corymbosa "giant hygro" 
H. corymobosa "temple plant" 
H. salcifolia "blue hygro' 
Bacopa monnieri 
Ludwigia peruensis 

Substrate will be abg mix and leaf litter on land, white sand and gravel in the water feature. I will be seeding this tank with white and pink springtails + purple and giant orange isopods.



Let me know what ya think!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

I am diggin the background. I love the rocks from vivarium works. How much of that is going to be water? What are your plans for frogs? Seems like a huge water area and not enough land. Looks like it will be pretty deep too. Nice viv though! Loving it.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Nismo95 said:


> I am diggin the background. I love the rocks from vivarium works. How much of that is going to be water? What are your plans for frogs? Seems like a huge water area and not enough land. Looks like it will be pretty deep too. Nice viv though! Loving it.


Thanks, actually the pics are alittle deceiving, only the front right corner will be the water area. I have two azureus that called this tank home and will be back in there once fully completed. The water feature in their old tank was larger and deeper and they did just fine. Keep in mind I also have to add substrate to the water area and a small sloping effect.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

For sure. I was accounting for that. Looking forward to seeing this thing planted! keep up the good work


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Got my first round of plants today i finished up contact paper-ing the outside of the tank so you cant see the yellow greatstuff and i also added some cool tropical looking background paper to the back where the glass is exposed. I am going to haul this tank upstairs into my room later and will get some better pics of the hardscape by tomorrow, before its planted. Then i should be ready to plant this baby tomorrow afternoon or sunday morning.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking good so far man... what are you gonna use to light this thing? I'm gonna eventually be getting the same tank and I wana start looking for a good way to light it since it's pretty tall.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

eos said:


> Looking good so far man... what are you gonna use to light this thing? I'm gonna eventually be getting the same tank and I wana start looking for a good way to light it since it's pretty tall.


Thanks, i have a 60" 4 bulb T5 fixture from oceanic that will be going across my 36x18x36 and my 24x18x36 and then i think i will add two led spots on this tank.


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

I really like your setup. I went to vivarium works to look at some similar rocks, but it said they aren't accepting orders right now.

Disappointing, your photos made me want to pick some up for my tank.

Nice job...


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

LizardLicker said:


> I really like your setup. I went to vivarium works to look at some similar rocks, but it said they aren't accepting orders right now.
> 
> Disappointing, your photos made me want to pick some up for my tank.
> 
> Nice job...


Thanks, yeah i had to wait a few weeks because he was on vacation when i put my order in but i was in no rush and they came like 2 weeks later.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of the hardscape as it is now, unplanted. I will do the first round of planting this weekend so lookout for an update. In addition i will seed the tank with some bugs and let it settle in for a few weeks before introducing the frogs.

So this is the first time iv used the titebond III and peat method and I have to say (so far) i definitely like this way more than any other. Its alot easier to apply, holds more dirt, looks better and seems stronger. Only time will tell though but from what i heard this stuff lasts. Anyway if it holds up, I will be using this method in future builds.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

ok so a little set back (just my luck) i had this thing fully planted, filled it up with water and the bottom starts leaking. Needless to say i was ready to bang my head against the wall at this point, but i located the leak and realized the problem. I re-siliconed the whole tank except for the bottom pane where it meets the plastic stand thing. Anyway thats where the leak is so i am going to have to dry this thing up 100%, take it off of my dresser, get it on its back so i can cake the bottom with some silicone in hopes that it will solve the problem. I guess leave the plants inside? its not like i will be siliconing inside the tank so i think it should be okay. I just hope all my substrate doesnt go under my false bottom when i put it on its back and all my plants dont die.

If after doing all this and it still leaks what should be my next step? im not sure haha.

I guess you guys will have to wait on a picture update.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Heres a little teaser pic.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

that liana vine... How long is it? or was it, if you cut it at all. I have been trying to find some for a while now that were atleast 3 foot long..


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Nismo95 said:


> that liana vine... How long is it? or was it, if you cut it at all. I have been trying to find some for a while now that were atleast 3 foot long..


Yea its a little longer than 3 feet long, I got it from black jungle at white plains in july. Try looking there at the expo in sept.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

dang.. I am no where near your area for the expo. If you go, feel free to snag 5-10 of them and i'll pay ya back, cover shipping, and toss a little extra your way for the hassle  I emailed them, they told me they dont have any of that length and NEVER do.... glad I was lied to!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

shibbyplustax said:


> Thanks, i have a 60" 4 bulb T5 fixture from oceanic that will be going across my 36x18x36 and my 24x18x36 and then i think i will add two led spots on this tank.


Cool. Thanks for the info. Light reaches the bottom no problem?


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

eos said:


> Cool. Thanks for the info. Light reaches the bottom no problem?


ya thats not problem. The areas underneath the rocks are alittle dark but led spots towards the front should light it up a bit.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the leak, but your tank is looking really good!!


----------



## herpkeeper10 (May 1, 2012)

wow dude this tank looks like its going to awsome! any picture updates? i want to see it planted!


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks guys but unfortunately I havent even had time to finish this thing up yet with school starting and all but I will most likely have it finished by this weekend, so i will post some pics then.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

took the tank down, leaned it back and tried to apply silicone to the bottom. It was tricky but i was able to do it, but apparently not good enough. It was still dripping slightly but enough that it would destroy my dresser if left like that. Sooooo i had to drain the tank again and it is just sitting like that until someone can help me take it off my dresser again. Looks like itll be another week before i can finish this thing up 100%.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Finally fixed the leak

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Finally fixed the leak but during the time i had it in the other room i neglected to water it as much as i should so most of my moss is looking rather dead. Most of the plants are fine except for a select few that were inexpensive. 

Now after all this once i put it back in my room i noticed the glass top had a crack going across the whole length. The urgency to replace it was amplified by my cat deciding thats a cool place to hang out and the crack turning into the whole glass top caving in to the tank.

Luckily i saved it before completely falling in the tank and taped it up to avoid any glass chipping off while i removed it. I ordered a new piece of glass to cover the whole top instead of having a 2 inch vent. I also had them cut holes for a backpack air circulation system, misting heads and a fogger inlet. This should be ready by next week.

Right now the tank is sitting in my room without a top, further drying out the moss. Needless to say it isnt looking its best for some photography. After i get the top on i will wait a few more weeks to get some moss growth back and perhaps order some new moss. After everything starts to green up again i will post a picture / video update so keep a look out. Just figured id update everyone and let them know i havent given up on this tank. 

Here is another teaser pic from my phone for now.

Let me know what you think


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Need bigger pictures!!! (But it looks good from what I can see) Cover that top with saran wrap in the meantime... don't let it dry out too much.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

eos said:


> Need bigger pictures!!! (But it looks good from what I can see) Cover that top with saran wrap in the meantime... don't let it dry out too much.


Yeah i know i know, when i get everything lookin nice ill grab my dads nikon and take some good pics. Good call on the saran wrap, i dunno why i didnt think of that.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Fml after a week of holding water no problem, the pinhead leak came back. Im going to give plugging the leak one more try before i decide to scrap the idea of a water feature in this tank and just fill in the pond area.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Quick question: im going to try epoxy this time around. Would epoxy affect the existing silicone in any way?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crested (May 15, 2011)

Sorry, I may have missed something... skimmed through pretty quickly


Regarding your leak... make sure you're trying to plug it up with Aquarium grade silicone, not the same silicone you use for your tank background/construction....


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

crested said:


> Sorry, I may have missed something... skimmed through pretty quickly
> 
> 
> Regarding your leak... make sure you're trying to plug it up with Aquarium grade silicone, not the same silicone you use for your tank background/construction....



Good point, i used clear ge silicone I. I dont think it is aquarium grade but i gotta check to be sure. I am going to strip the existing silicone and re do it tomorrow. Would you suggest aquarium grade silicone or some sort of epoxy.


----------



## crested (May 15, 2011)

I have a very large water feature in my tank and made the same mistake.
What we forget is that the GE Silicone is 'water resistant' not water proof and does not stand up well to being submerged/constantly soaking wet.

Definitely recommend ripping out all the existing GE silicone and purchasing some Aquarium grade stuff.
I used this stuff 
100% Clear Silicone Aquarium Sealant - 3 oz

Although in a larger caulking gun tube...

Has worked well with no leaks since I put it in.
I applied one layer, let cure as directed then applied another layer generously...
May have been a bit of overkill, but didnt want to rip it all out again if it leaked.

Good luck


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Spent a good three hours on trying to seal thing again, but it still leaks:banghead:

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks like i am going to scrap the idea of a waterfall, oh well.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crested (May 15, 2011)

Very strange,

Is it leaking where the glass edges of the tank meet each other? That would be rather weird if you used the Aquarium Silicone as directed.

What are you using to separate the land portion from the water feature, or are you simply letting the water run underneath in the false bottom?


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Dont worry mate just make it look good to you and try again on your next build.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

crested said:


> Very strange,
> 
> Is it leaking where the glass edges of the tank meet each other? That would be rather weird if you used the Aquarium Silicone as directed.
> 
> What are you using to separate the land portion from the water feature, or are you simply letting the water run underneath in the false bottom?


I am not exactly sure where it is leaking, all the water accumulates at the one corner but i think it is traveling there. If i was able to so it inside the tank it would eb no problem but then i would have to rip it apart so i just did it from the outside. the water flows under the false bottom.

At this point i am not even willing to mess with it anymore. this tank has been done for 2 months and this leak has prevented its new inhabitants from going in.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

eyeviper said:


> Dont worry mate just make it look good to you and try again on your next build.


Yeah im not too upset, it still looks good without the water feature. The bright side of this story is my frogs and microfauna will have more floor space to enjoy. This also give me an excuse to buy a new tank in the future

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

shibbyplustax said:


> Spent a good three hours on trying to seal thing again, but it still leaks:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


That's a bummer man!!

Maybe you can utilize this clever invention that I saw on TV at 3 am the other night. lol
https://www.getflexseal.com

I've always wanted to try it, but never needed to.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok so here is the much needed picture update. I just took these pictures a few minutes ago so this is how the tank stands as of now. 

The dark picture that you see is an area on the side of the tank that you can view into one of the corkbark rounds that is built into the background. I still need to fill in the dried up pond and add some plants over there. I also plan on getting one or two small led spotlights to highlight some of the darker areas. I am still waiting on the new glass top because the company that cut it, made 1" holes instead of 5/8" so they had to re-do it. I changed directions with this tank and i think i am going to use it for my D. leucomelas pair.
Overall im pretty happy with how it turned out other than the fact that it doesnt hold water.


let me know what you guys think.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

eos said:


> That's a bummer man!!
> 
> Maybe you can utilize this clever invention that I saw on TV at 3 am the other night. lol
> https://www.getflexseal.com
> ...


lol yeah iv seen that and im not gonna lie it crossed my mind but i am over even trying to fix it at this point and im just going to cut my losses and not fill it with water. It only leaks when there is like an inch or more of water so i just gotta make sure i siphon the water out if it starts to fill up.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks good... who needs a waterfall anyway. lol


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

This viv looks awesome! Great job man.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks, still needs some work but i think its coming along well.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vlork36 (Feb 4, 2013)

What is dimensions of the front bottom glass below the doors, I cant seem to find that anywhere.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

I think 5x36 but im not 100%

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

It came out great. I like the rocks in the background. nice job.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

eyeviper said:


> It came out great. I like the rocks in the background. nice job.


Thanks man.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vlork36 (Feb 4, 2013)

I was wanting to use the hydroballs so i could have land and water, but i need the substrate to be able to plant' plants and if burrowing takes part. i was thinking bout making a plexiglass slop on the bottom. so i could separate the substrate from the water. and just put a small layer of hydroballs on the substrate side to aid with moisture? anyones thoughts?


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

I hate using hydroballs, they look ugly and are heavy. Look up how to make an eggcrate false bottom. You can still have land and water and for the slope i would use greatstuff foam with a layer of drylok or titebond 3 / peat mixture. what i like to do is give an inch of space between the false bottom and front pane of glass and then fill the gap with aquarium gravel to hide the false bottom. Imo it works alot better with drainage and is significantly lighter than hydroballs.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vlork36 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks go the tip, quite surprised about the hydro balls, I'd figure gravel would weigh more. Does the spray on form come off the glass pretty easy, like if you wanted to redesign the tank?


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Vlork36 said:


> Thanks go the tip, quite surprised about the hydro balls, I'd figure gravel would weigh more. Does the spray on form come off the glass pretty easy, like if you wanted to redesign the tank?


Yes it would weigh more but it is not all gravel, the gravel is just hiding the eggcrate false bottom.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Vlork36 said:


> Thanks go the tip, quite surprised about the hydro balls, I'd figure gravel would weigh more. Does the spray on form come off the glass pretty easy, like if you wanted to redesign the tank?


And yes, greatstuff spray foam comes off glass very easy with a razor blade.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vlork36 (Feb 4, 2013)

Is the great stuff form water proof in anyway? I figured with the cork soaking moisture it would transfer to the foam holding it. Also on your plants, do they have drain holes? Or how did you set that up and did you use the same substrate to plant the plants? I just got my tank and ready to get started!


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Vlork36 said:


> Is the great stuff form water proof in anyway? I figured with the cork soaking moisture it would transfer to the foam holding it. Also on your plants, do they have drain holes? Or how did you set that up and did you use the same substrate to plant the plants? I just got my tank and ready to get started!


The foam is waterproof, but i also coated it in titebond 3 which is also water proof. I used abg mix for all the substrate. I made sure each pot had proper drainage by leaving an area at the bottom uncovered by greatstuff.


----------



## lukeklos (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks awesome! You could've ran a small bead of epoxy all the way around the footprint of your tank. Maybe that would've stopped the leaking? But oh well.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

lukeklos said:


> Looks awesome! You could've ran a small bead of epoxy all the way around the footprint of your tank. Maybe that would've stopped the leaking? But oh well.


I tried that with silicone with no success. If i wanted to try it with epoxy, would i have to strip all the silicone off first? This tank is staying dry for now but after i move im thinking about building a new tank for the inhabitants and workin on trying to seal this thing again. I did a leak test before i started but i think moving it into my room tweaked something and caused it to leak. Oh well, now i know why everyone thinks water features are a pain in the ass lol.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

I will try and get some updated pics up in the next few days, its grown in some since the last update. Here is a pic of one of the inhabitants for now.


----------



## Vlork36 (Feb 4, 2013)

Do you have a monsoon mister system or? Also what silicone did you use I am so stumped at which ge 1 or 2... And when you silicone the substrate to the great stuff foam are you adding some moss as well? I have seen the moss that grows but haven't found any yet


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Vlork36 said:


> Do you have a monsoon mister system or? Also what silicone did you use I am so stumped at which ge 1 or 2... And when you silicone the substrate to the great stuff foam are you adding some moss as well? I have seen the moss that grows but haven't found any yet


Mist king misting system, i didn't use silicone on the background, i used titebond 3. GE 1 is the one without mold inhibitors or better yet get non toxic aquarium silicone. I didnt mix moss in the background mix, it grows fine over the background.


----------



## Vlork36 (Feb 4, 2013)

So you used the abg mix for everything and the mos just grows naturally? Pretty awesome. I am setting my tank up very similar to yours. Where did you get the contact paper? That's a great idea


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Vlork36 said:


> So you used the abg mix for everything and the mos just grows naturally? Pretty awesome. I am setting my tank up very similar to yours. Where did you get the contact paper? That's a great idea


Yeah abg for all the substrate but for the background i used a mixture of titebond 3 and exoterra plantation soil. I bought some live moss and moss spores and put it in the background so its not like the moss just grew out of no where. I got the contact paper at ace hardware but im sure any hardware store or place with crafts would have it.


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey there. 
I skimmed through the thread so I may have missed it, but what are you doing for lighting?


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

156w quad t5, i plan on adding 3 10w led spots when i can figure out how to wire them up.


----------



## Vlork36 (Feb 4, 2013)

Where did you get the moss spores and moss cuts to start the moss growth? Also on the great stuff comes in a red can and a blue, any difference besides price? Another question, what rock pack did you get from vivariumworks. Sorry man if I'm asking a ton of questions, just don't want my setup falling apart or pet dying.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Vlork36 said:


> Where did you get the moss spores and moss cuts to start the moss growth? Also on the great stuff comes in a red can and a blue, any difference besides price? Another question, what rock pack did you get from vivariumworks. Sorry man if I'm asking a ton of questions, just don't want my setup falling apart or pet dying.


Kioto spores off ebay, epiweb moss mix i had left over from darfrogs.uk (i think thats the site) moss from dendroboard member manuran. I got the favorites rock pack and the small rock pack from vivarium works. Im not 100% but i think i used the red bottle of greatstuff for doors and cracks. The difference between the two is that one expands more than the other.


----------



## insaneglitchx (Jul 14, 2011)

I will be building a naturalistic terrarium in a few months, and I had a question about your background. I also want to incorporate net cups into my background, but I'm a bit confused on how to do it. How did you provide drainage from the cups? Is there any danger of plants becoming root bound in the small cup, or of the small amount of substrate within the cup losing it's nutrient content?


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

insaneglitchx said:


> I will be building a naturalistic terrarium in a few months, and I had a question about your background. I also want to incorporate net cups into my background, but I'm a bit confused on how to do it. How did you provide drainage from the cups? Is there any danger of plants becoming root bound in the small cup, or of the small amount of substrate within the cup losing it's nutrient content?


Yes, as i stated before i provided drainage by leaving a small area below the pot uncovered by greatstuff. There is always some risk of plant death depending on plant type and placement but overall i only lost a few plants (mostly due to my error). Frog poo acts as a great fertilizer.


----------



## insaneglitchx (Jul 14, 2011)

Cool, thanks. I love those rocks too. I checked out their website, and I think I'll be getting a set of their fake rocks.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

This tank is for sale if anyone is interested. $500 and its yours. Comes with 156w t5 light fixture, backpack style ventilation system with adjustable fan controller and an zoomed repti-fogger.


----------

